# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  تعلم أكثر من 11 لغة بالصوت والصورة !!! لا تحرم نفسك!!

## بيسان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أرجو التثبيت لتعم الفائدة 
أقدم لكم هذا الرابط الذي تستطيع من خلاله أن تتعلم اكثر من 11 أحدى عشرة لغة 

من لغات العالم 
منها على سبيل المثال 


1- العربية 
2-الإنجليزية 
3- الألمانية
4- الأسبانية
5-الفرنسية 
6- الهندية 
7- العبرية 


إذا ماذا تنتظر 

هيا بنا نتعلم &: 



http://www.languageguide.org/ar/


اتمنى الإستفااااااادة للجميع 

ودعوا لينا

----------


## المستجير

بصراحه مشاركه رائعه الله يسلم يدينك وربنا يجزاكى كل خير

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووور اخي على المرور

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

مشكووووووووووره بيسانه عناني

----------


## بيسان

العفوا

ومشكوووووره الولاء الفاطمي

على رد

وبالتوفيق

----------


## محمد درويش

مشكورة بيسان يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شجن

رائع

مشكورة

----------


## أمير العاشقين

هلا خيه بيسان 

الصراحه ما اشتغلت عندي الوصله 

يطلع لي صفحه بيضاء بس ليش

----------


## بيسان

اولا/ مشكووووووويرن على الردود

و


ثانيا/ اخي امير الصفحه عندي تنفتح

والله يعطيكم العاااااااااااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ->المجهول<-

مشكورة أختي بيسان  ع الموقع الجميل و المفيد

----------


## بيسان

مشكور اخوي على الرد
وبالتوفيق

----------


## أبو جعفر

مشكور 
و
يعطيك ألـــ100-ـــف عافية

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووور اخوي  على تعقيبك



والله يعطيك العااااااااافيه



وبالتوفيق

----------


## Dew

|3|مشكوره ويعطيش ألف عافيه |29| 




                                               |30|      Dew

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره خيه 

على المرور

----------


## rocy

thanks a lot

----------


## dahman

..allah youbarik 3ala ikhtiyarek...maw9i3 mouhim  choukran laka ........

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكورة اختي بيسان ع الموقع الرائع

----------


## أمير القديح

مشكوره اختي وشكر

----------


## ترانيم الدجى

مشاركة جميلة ..

تسلم اخوي على الوصلة الحلوة ..

ننتظر منك المزيد ..

لا تحرمنا من جديدك ..

----------


## الاء

يسلموااااااااااا

----------


## مامرتاح

الموقع مفيد جداً 

مشكورره

----------


## joOovah

wow

الموقع جدا رائع ومحمس انك تتجراء وتتعلم 

الف شكر لك 

والله يوفقك ويجعله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه 
نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## Nymph

مشكور بيسان يعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووووووووووو  بجد موقع حلووو ومفيد*

*يعطيكـ العافيه ولاعدمنا جديدكـ* 

*تقبلي مروري وتحيــــــــــــــــــااتي*

----------


## Taka

*مشكوره اختي .....*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

* يسلمو بيسان عطاك ربي ألف عافيه...*

----------


## منحوسة

رائع

مشكورة

----------


## عازفت الاوتار

هاي 

السلام عليكم 

مشكورواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ايد 

تسلم يدك 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جميل 
فكرة حلوة ومفيدة

----------


## محبه 14 معصوم

يعطيك العافيه



طرحك جدا جدا رائع



صار لي فتره افكر ادرس 


مادام انك موجودك  ليه المخاسير



الشي من غير ماني مــــــــــــــــــــــره حلــــــــــــــــو




الله يحفظك

----------

